

Cab-Hailing App Hailo to Cease North American Operations - johnpaulett
http://dcist.com/2014/10/taxi_cab_hailing_app_hailo_to_cease.php

======
johnpaulett
> The "astronomical marketing spend required to compete," Barr says, which
> makes "profitability for any one player almost impossible."

One less in the race with Uber, Lyft, et al.

